# MAC Anesthesia with Continuous Pain Catheter for Post Op



## susiemc (Dec 9, 2010)

If MAC is the primary mode of anesthesia for the procedure, and a Femoral Nerve Continuous Catheter is placed and clearly documented for post op pain, is the continuous catheter separately billable?  If there is documentation to support the answer, I would appreciate that information as well.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Dec 9, 2010)

yes, if it is documentated as NOT the mode of anesthesia, you can bill for the nerve block, make sure you append the -59 modifer and if your docs use the ultrasonic guidence and they are not utilizing the equip, append -26.

another girl had posted this and thought this would help as well..

"See the ASA website at http://www.asahq.org/For-Healthcare-...tatements.aspx 

and scroll to the link for 

Reporting Postoperative Pain Procedures in Conjunction With Anesthesia (2010) "


hope this helps


----------

